
Ask HN: Where do you find unknown knowledge? - tuyguntn
Most of engineers are curious people. People are fascinated when they learn and explore new things.<p>As an engineer where do you find new knowledge?<p>* Engineer related topics (like new way of architecting&#x2F;designing your software, gotchas&#x2F;failures in microservices, simple fascinated algorithms and so on)<p>* Real world physics&#x2F;chemistry (why explosion happens, how metal is formed, why stars explode and so on)<p>* Human&#x2F;social knowledge. (why we buy products, why we love, why brexit happened)<p>Please share your source of knowledge, youtube or google doesn&#x27;t make sense.
======
rramadass
My way of approach to learning;

Actively maintain non-stop curiosity about everything and Train yourself to
quickly grasp the "kernel" in any subject i.e. learn to identify the "heart of
the matter". When it comes to learning there are no time constraints, no
competition and nothing matters outside of "grokking it" to your own
standards.

Do lots of Internet research, Identify offbeat subjects/people, Browse
bookstores and keep buying Books :-)

Always be on the lookout for something _different_ from the commonplace and
the norm. Generally, the "populace" only looks at the obvious, popular and the
lowest common denominator. Hence identify people/books who are contrarians,
look into nooks and crannies of various subjects and try and understand their
viewpoints. Breadth of mind and a willingness to give-up cherished beliefs
when proven wrong are a must.

------
theknarf
The Strange Loop conference always have interesting talks
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_QIfHvN9auy2CoOdSfMWDw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_QIfHvN9auy2CoOdSfMWDw)).

------
sunstone
If you're not reading the Economist Magazine then it's not a bad place to
start.

~~~
eb0la
'Economics' stuff is a hidden gold mine worth mining.

I started playing with Java because a finance newspaper in Spain was sold with
the Java Alpha3 SDK CD (yes, I'm that old).

------
PopeDotNinja
YouTube & Google are where I go. For anything super specific, if it's within
my capabilities, I learn by building attempting to build it, and then seek for
feedback on what I've built.

Also, traveling, talking to interesting people, and trying new things.

------
malicioususer11
occult book stores, VX forums, popular mechanics, under snapple lids. :)

------
zzo38computer
All sort of stuff; it cannot be summarized just one or three.

